# Annalena Baerbock (n*pple, butt, 1V+3WebM) - Türkei-Besuch, 30.7.2022



## Zentazz (31 Juli 2022)

Download - 59 MB, 44 sec, HD720. (full scene).
Download - 4 MB (n*pple / shaking von WebM Nr.1)

Kräftiges Händeschütteln lockert den Oberkörper. Nur aufgrund der Optik mache ich diesen Post.



































Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-01 GIF by sumyazz | Gfycat


Watch and share Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-01 GIFs by sumyazz on Gfycat




gfycat.com













Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-02 GIF by sumyazz | Gfycat


Watch and share Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-02 GIFs by sumyazz on Gfycat




gfycat.com













Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-03 GIF by sumyazz | Gfycat


Watch and share Annalena-Baerbock-20220730-03 GIFs by sumyazz on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## ferdibier58 (31 Juli 2022)

Wow !!!
Annalena eine PO-litikerin mit vollem Körper-Einsatz. 😯
Das bleibt bei den alten Polit-Böcken nicht ohne Wirkung😄


----------



## enripa (31 Juli 2022)

I'd hit it!


----------



## isardream (31 Juli 2022)

Und wieder ein herzliches Dankeschön für Analena


----------



## fecdown2 (31 Juli 2022)

Das ist schon echt gut!


----------



## poulton55 (1 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## donplatte (1 Aug. 2022)

Besten Dank Dir für die süße Annalena!!!


----------



## mr_red (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Tim2000 (1 Aug. 2022)

*Dankeschön!*


----------



## Martini Crosini (1 Aug. 2022)

hübsch ist Sie ja


----------



## Heinz Boese (1 Aug. 2022)

Wer hätte das gedacht, daß wir uns hier mal Politikerinnen anschauen!


----------



## krauschris (1 Aug. 2022)

Richtig geil, dass man endlich mal ihre Nips sieht!!! Danke!


----------



## gecko911 (1 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Set von Annalena.


----------



## Abraxxasde (1 Aug. 2022)

Danke füe die mutige Annalena.


----------



## elcattivo0804 (2 Aug. 2022)

Sehr heiß. Danke


----------



## berti21 (2 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Frau Baerbock!

Berti


----------



## shuraschick (2 Aug. 2022)

vielen Dank für die Außenministerin!


----------



## coper (2 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Annalena


----------



## smudo4t (2 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank!! Klimaanlage oder Aufregung?


----------



## 307898X2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Tolle Arbeit 

das währe die richtige Ministerin für die Truppe


----------



## Pogster (2 Aug. 2022)

Nich schlecht, danke!


----------



## DRETEC83 (2 Aug. 2022)

wow, so kann es weitergehen ... THX


----------



## Bob Harris (2 Aug. 2022)

FETTEN DANK, Zentazz!

Für mich optisch eine absolute Traumfrau.


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Optisch geil


----------



## timo351 (3 Aug. 2022)

Endlich zeigt Annalena mal was. Komplett oberkörperfrei wäre natürlich ein Traum!


----------



## haller (3 Aug. 2022)

Traumhaft vielen vielen Dank für
die schöne Annalena


----------



## Piggeldi22 (3 Aug. 2022)

Endlich mal eine Politikerin, die auch optisch was hermacht


----------



## krauschris (3 Aug. 2022)

Auf Baerbock hab ich jetzt mehr Bock.... *Ständer*


----------



## Salony (3 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## willis (3 Aug. 2022)

Das sind nicht nur Nippel, das wobbelt auch schön...


----------



## Vegaz80 (4 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wallander3 (4 Aug. 2022)

Eine beeindruckende Frau. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lietufan (4 Aug. 2022)

Große Klasse!


----------



## lieb4fun (4 Aug. 2022)

Schönen Knackarsch hat sie😊


----------



## habara (5 Aug. 2022)

tolle dame, thx


----------



## JoeKoon (5 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hoshi21 (6 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Annalena. Da schaut man wieder gerne die Nachrichten. In der Hoffung auf noch mehr solche Auftritte.


----------



## Pielche (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Chupacabra (6 Aug. 2022)

da beginne sogar ich mich für politik zu interessieren


----------



## schnubbi (6 Aug. 2022)

Habe jetzt Bock auf Baerbock's Poppes


----------



## firegorbi (13 Aug. 2022)

Vielen dank


----------



## Prinz1972 (24 Aug. 2022)

annalenchen ist der absolute wahnsinn, was ein geiles geschoss mit top figürchen


----------



## Masterben83 (25 Aug. 2022)

ein Traum


----------



## Ars77 (7 Sep. 2022)

wow, insbesondere das letze Bild inspiriert mich sehr. Danke


----------



## mary jane (7 Sep. 2022)

43 Antworten, alle positiv. In welcher Realität lebt ihr? Wo gibt es diese? Wie komme ich dorthin? Will ich überhaupt dorthin, wo nur paar Nippel zählen und der Rest egal ist?
Sorry, das ist für mich zu armseelig.


----------



## likeceleb (14 Sep. 2022)

Zentazz schrieb:


> Download - 59 MB, 44 sec, HD720. (full scene).
> Download - 4 MB (n*pple / shaking von WebM Nr.1)
> 
> Kräftiges Händeschütteln lockert den Oberkörper. Nur aufgrund der Optik mache ich diesen Post.
> ...





Zentazz schrieb:


> Download - 59 MB, 44 sec, HD720. (full scene).
> Download - 4 MB (n*pple / shaking von WebM Nr.1)
> 
> Kräftiges Händeschütteln lockert den Oberkörper. Nur aufgrund der Optik mache ich diesen Post.
> ...


----------



## likeceleb (14 Sep. 2022)

Zentazz schrieb:


> Download - 59 MB, 44 sec, HD720. (full scene).
> Download - 4 MB (n*pple / shaking von WebM Nr.1)
> 
> Kräftiges Händeschütteln lockert den Oberkörper. Nur aufgrund der Optik mache ich diesen Post.
> ...


was sie wohl darunter trägt


----------



## masterboy5566 (14 Nov. 2022)

Man kann nur eins sagen,geil.


----------



## unreal66 (16 Nov. 2022)

Oh Wow! Sehr nice! Danke


----------



## floyd (16 Nov. 2022)

Na die kann man sich sparen


----------



## Jedral (17 Nov. 2022)

mary jane schrieb:


> 43 Antworten, alle positiv. In welcher Realität lebt ihr? Wo gibt es diese? Wie komme ich dorthin? Will ich überhaupt dorthin, wo nur paar Nippel zählen und der Rest egal ist?
> Sorry, das ist für mich zu armseelig.


Fakt ist: Dies ist ein Forum für sexy, halb- oder ganznackte Promis aller Colour. Ob man die mag oder nicht. 
Fakt ist auch: Sie ist eine hübsche Frau. 

Ob man politisch auf einer Linie mit ihr ist, oder nicht, ist nebensächlich. Das dann als armselig zu bezeichnen, wenn man sie sexy und inspirierend findet, ist was: armselig.


----------



## mary jane (17 Nov. 2022)

Jedral schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Dies ist ein Forum für sexy, halb- oder ganznackte Promis aller Colour. Ob man die mag oder nicht.
> Fakt ist auch: Sie ist eine hübsche Frau.
> 
> Ob man politisch auf einer Linie mit ihr ist, oder nicht, ist nebensächlich. Das dann als armselig zu bezeichnen, wenn man sie sexy und inspirierend findet, ist was: armselig.


ja klar, man muss mit 4 Beiträgen schön das Maul aufreissen, das ist ARMSEELIG!


----------



## Jedral (17 Nov. 2022)

mary jane schrieb:


> ja klar, man muss mit 4 Beiträgen schön das Maul aufreissen, das ist ARMSEELIG!


war ja klar, dass ja jetzt diese credibility-Scheinargumentation kommt. Ab wieviel Beiträgen ist hier denn gestattet, anderer Meinung zu sein, als Du? Mir armselig gegenüber 43 Posts hast ja wohl Du angefangen.

PS:: Ich bin auf diesem Board neu, das stimmt, auf dem CPC allerdings nicht.


----------



## mary jane (20 Nov. 2022)

Jedral schrieb:


> Mir armselig gegenüber 43 Posts hast ja wohl Du angefangen.


keine Ahnung, was du damit meinst


----------



## Wollf (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## pofan (2 Dez. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Skinner (3 Dez. 2022)

Annalena ist sexuell sehr attraktiv und hat süße Tittchen! Absolute Traumfrau!


----------



## Heros (20 Dez. 2022)

Danke dir für die Bilder , ich finde für mich hat die Frau was ….


----------



## kurt6661 (20 Dez. 2022)

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Ralf S. 2691 (Gestern um 15:10)

Schöne Videos, vielen Dank


----------

